# Using a Monopod as a Light stand......  any reason not to?



## Stradawhovious (Aug 7, 2011)

I did a photoshoot yesterday (see my previous thread) and needed to keep the amount of equipment I brought to a minimum. Where we were shooting, it was quite a hike into woods and up and down many flights of stairs. In addition to that, the local park patrol has no sense of humor about people taking pictures without a permit if you aren't using a P&S. You are only required to purchase a permit as a pro fotog, but if you are carrying around a gripped DSLR, have an assistant, and are using a reflector or lights they won't believe you aren't pro.

Even if, as in my case, you aren't.

At any rate, I brought my wife along as an assistant so I didn't have to mess around with a bunch of stuff while trying to get some photographs. Instead of bringing a light stand, I put a light stand head on a 6' monopod, and threw a speedlight and an umbrella on it. For many of the shots it wasn't tall enough, but that was easily remedied by having her hold the stand up a couple of feet. Its carbon fiber, so it's light. 

My thought in doing this was to make something that didn't need to be constantly folded and unfolded when moving between different areas to shoot, also to have somehing that would be easy to positively place on uneven and rocky ground.

Now on to the question. Any reason this is a bad idea? It seemed to work really well for me from a convenience standpoint.


----------



## KmH (Aug 7, 2011)

Yep, photographers having been doing the same thing for a long time.


----------



## joealcantar (Aug 7, 2011)

Nothing wrong with it really, I use a Boom Stick that came with the California Sun Swatter and it works well. 
-
California Sunbounce 2-Riser Boom Stick C-800-155 B&H Photo
-
Shoot well, Joe


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Aug 7, 2011)

As John Lennon (or whoever) used to sing: "Whatever gets you thru the night/it's allright/it's allright..."

Whatever works man. It's all good.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Aug 7, 2011)

KmH said:


> Yep, photographers having been doing the same thing for a long time.



Thats good to hear.  Thanks!


----------

